

A Brief Introduction to the Java and .NET Patent Issues - martindelemotte
http://www.infoq.com/articles/java-dotnet-patents

======
acqq
> If Google had made Android based on a mix of Mono and code from .NET Micro
> Framework, they could likely have made it so all parts are covered against
> Microsoft patents

But all that would be only to allow the use of _language_ as described in the
given document. The way they took gave them the nice functional development
environment not bound to the Windows OS.

